# NutraFin CO2 Natural Plant System



## falcooo (Sep 4, 2011)

Because of popular consensus that my Coralife T5 HO with 2x54 watts is too high for the low-tech approach I initially wanted for my 55 gallon soon to be planted tank, I am considering CO2 even though i wanted to stay away due to the fact i know nothing about it. I saw the NutraFin CO2 Natural Plant System at Petco. Does anyone have experience with this? Do you think it will suffice at all or is it a total waste? I wanted to avoid the DIY CO2 setups because they seem rather "ghetto" for lack of a better word. Any advice here??? Thanks.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

My guess is, if it is effective, it is only for 20g or smaller tanks. It doesn't cost as much as people think getting setup to go with CO2. There are CO2 parts for sell everywhere on the forums.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It's basically a store bought system of diy, only at a higher cost.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

susankat said:


> It's basically a store bought system of diy, only at a higher cost.


This is what I figured. A DIY that looks nice. 

I'd probably buy it just because it looks nice compared to soda bottles. *r2


----------



## falcooo (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks....I think after solving my lighting issue i am going to avoid the CO2 altogether like i wanted to initially. I took one of the bulbs out of the T5 fixture so now it provides 54watts which is good for the low-tech setup i want, i think?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

falcooo said:


> Thanks....I think after solving my lighting issue i am going to avoid the CO2 altogether like i wanted to initially. I took one of the bulbs out of the T5 fixture so now it provides 54watts which is good for the low-tech setup i want, i think?


Just make sure the light is centered over the tank (the bulb), even if this means that the fixture is not. You'll want it as evenly spread as possible.


----------

